# Curly Pear



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2013)

I managed to finish up a little Bradford pear bowl set that I cored about 6 months ago. The largest is about 10" in diameter. 

If you've never turned pear, do yourself a favor and get some. If you've never turned anything, well then, shame on you!

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=22102][attachment=22101]


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 2, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I managed to finish up a little Bradford pear bowl set that I cored about 6 months ago. The largest is about 10" in diameter.
> 
> If you've never turned pear, do yourself a favor and get some. If you've never turned anything, well then, shame on you!
> 
> Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.



Pretty


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 2, 2013)

Who wouldn't absolutely love this set? Very nice work!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 2, 2013)

Yet another bell ringer, Doc. I suppose it is shame on me, because I've never turned any. I'll have to remedy that soon.


----------



## phinds (Apr 2, 2013)

Really nice work


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been a turner for 13 months now and have pens, pepper mills and lots of calls under my belt. I keep looking at the fabulous bowls you make and tell myself I've got to try turning a bowl one day. If I can get one to come out one tenth of the way yours look than I would be happy, happy, happy.

WT


----------



## firemedic (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice! That pear is great stuff, huh!?




Dane Fuller said:


> Yet another bell ringer, Doc. I suppose it is shame on me, because I've never turned any. I'll have to remedy that soon.



We can fix that!... I'll be throwing a bradford pear crotch into the site auction among other things over the next few days.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 2, 2013)

Another beautiful bowl Doc Mahoney ! I really like the trio. I can see the value in the coring rig. I like the finish on the set too. Walnut oil? Seriously excellent job on the bowls.  ~ Scott


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks all! 

Scott, the bowls were slathered with all it oil the day before the pics. The coring rig is definitely an asset for chunks like this... Wait to you see the ash burl trio that I cored last week!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2013)

Doc, those bowls are beautiful! (As are the Ambrosia Maple ones you've also posted.) My wife was peaking over my shoulder when I was looking at them, and she really likes them too! Amazing work! Does that wood justice. I love how the bowl design lets that Curly Pear really shine forth.

I think my wife would secretly like it if I had a lathe and could do some of the things you guys do, so that I could make things like this beautiful set of bowls for her. I think she's too afraid to say anything though, because that would mean that she'd have to let me buy a lathe - and she already knows I want to get one someday! If/when I ever do get a lathe, the quality of work that you and others on the site do gives me something to hopefully aspire to!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, Matt! I'm happy you like them, and I have no doubts that you could do this stuff with a lathe... You just poke something sharp at a spinning piece of wood. If you think she'd be interested in having the bowls, maybe we could work out a trade or something.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2013)

With practice (and patience to not rush the piece), I'm sure I could! I did used a lathe a few times when I was a kid and enjoyed it. Dad's got a cheap lathe in his garage that I played with a few times with some pine when I was a kid. It also worked great for shaping a few cork handles for some fishing rods I built and restored when I was in college. But that's all the experience I've got with a lathe, and now I live 1000 miles away - which is a long drive to play around in his workshop! I'm hoping to save up some of my monthly tool/workshop allowance and purchase a lathe within the next couple years.

Hmm, Mother's Day is coming up in a little over a month. We just had our first child in November, so it would be nice to get her something special for her first Mother's Day as a mother. This could easily fit the bill, especially since I know she really likes them. I'll have to give it some thought. What would be the value on this or a proposed trade value? I don't really have much wood, if any, that might be worthy of a trade for this, but I could always try to source something. (Not to mention that all the wood I've got is flat stock and the only turnable wood I've got is some 8 to 10" maple logs from when the city was trimming branches around the power lines behind my house in February. Definitely not what I would consider to be something that would make anywhere near a suitable trade for something such as these beautiful bowls!)


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful set o bowls! How does on get their hands on this bradford pear? how does it carve?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2013)

Sprung said:


> ... What would be the value on this or a proposed trade value?



I couldn't tell you 'cause I never sell anything... Maybe some of the other folks on here who sell stuff could offer up a suggestion.



barry richardson said:


> How does one get their hands on this bradford pear? how does it carve?



One has to cut down a tree! Seriously, it's all over the place around here. I don't do any carving, but it'll take a hand chased thread and holds detail very well if that's any indication of how it might carve. It turns a lot like holly... Maybe a tad softer. It's great for pyrography. 

How big a piece do you want to try? I don't have a whole lot of big stuff on hand right now, but I can get it from time to time.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2013)

Doc, I sent you a PM, but maybe to add to it, since I really don't think I have anything worth trading, perhaps something could even be worked out with a 3-way deal where I could purchase some wood you like to have it sent to you in exchange for the bowls. They're a beautiful set that the wife would love to have, and they would be a unique and well received gift.


----------



## woodkiller (Apr 5, 2013)

Doc Keller those are incredible. I have had the pleasure of turning Bradford pear. The main problem is I have made friends with the Mike and Cynthia, and I shoot them all I can get. I took Mike a piece at the last club meeting that was 19" wide. He did not want the crotch so I added it to the scrap pile. Of had about 5 limbs coming out of it. By the way it looks like you are making friends with the McNasty.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> > ... What would be the value on this or a proposed trade value?
> ...



If you get some chunks let me know, I'm keeping my eye out for some African Sumac for you as well. Perhaps a swap someday........


----------



## Vern Tator (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice work Doc. I just love the smell if fresh pear when I'm turning it.


----------

